# horn doesn't work



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

My horn stopped working on my 2000 sentra gxe. I've replaced both 10 amp fuses, and I've also replaced both relays. Unfortunately, the horn still doesn't work. I'm stumped. Any ideas?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

did you check the connections on the horn itself , you should check if its actually getting power and if the grounds are good.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

I've searched all over, and can't seem to locate the horn. Any ideas where it might be?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

on my 200 its behind the Grille , as it is on almost every other car.

..and usually if its not there its somewhere forward of the radiator


----------



## apexdv (Mar 10, 2003)

*Horn Malfunction*

I am having the same problem. I have checked every fuse and relay and all contacts from the horn itself to the steering wheel and still can not find the problem (safety inspection coming up soon!). I phoned the local Nissan dealer and they basically told me to check what I just mentioned above. 

Also, not sure if it is coincidental or not but, the thermostat went out just one week to the day before the horn failed. Hmmm.

Anyone have any other tips? (2001 Sentra GXE, Keyless Entry, horn went out at 37K...just past warrantee.)

Thanks all!


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

if you find the horn unplug it and connect a DC meter and check for voltage when you hit the horn button.

You might have 2 horns a high and a low. depending on trim level. So I would suspect the steering wheel switch.


----------



## apexdv (Mar 10, 2003)

*Hi/Low*

Yes. There is a high and a low. I am leaving now to pick up a DC meter to check to see if there is power running to the horn when activated.

Interestingly enough, when I have the remote in the silent position and press the "Unlock" button the lights flash one time as normal. However, when I have the remote switched to 'beep' mode (the horn would normally chirp when "lock" is depressed) the lights do not flash when "Unlock" is pressed. Hmmm.

Too, there is a relay named "Keyless Horn" that I have not yet checked. Will do that after my trip to Wally World.

Tks for the input!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

my 97 200sx steering wheel horn switch is on the fritz as well so i suspect that may be your problem. I have to hit it REALLY hard on the left side in order to get it to beep, and even then it sounds like the contact isn't great because the horn basically sounds like it's voice is cracking.

i just passed inspection on saturday though so i'm not gonna worry about it until next summer.


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

damn 2000 sentras are ridden with problems


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ny-capo said:


> *damn 2000 sentras are ridden with problems *


that's a load of crap.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ny-capo said:


> *damn 2000 sentras are ridden with problems *


so I guess 1 person having a thermostat go out and the horn stop working after 2 years of owning the car, and another person having the horn stop working after 3 years means these cars are full of problems....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah....good ole noobs sure know whats going on...don't they? Guess they don't know all the issues with the spec vs .......... lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Ive had this problem already, the problem is a wire thast goes from the horn fuses near the battery to the horn fuse near the passenger side fender. On my car there is a break in the wire that runs in a wiring harness under the radiator. Your best bet is to take it to the dealer. Mine was out of warranty, so what i did was run a new wire frim one fuse box to the other. If you need specifics let me know ill try to provide them.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *yeah....good ole noobs sure know whats going on...don't they? Guess they don't know all the issues with the spec vs .......... lol *


we don't even want to start.....

(mine has none though )


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

your '03 sentra... here's a clue take it to the dealership, its under waranty unless your an azzclown and wired it full of neon tubes running off the horn fuse.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *your '03 sentra... here's a clue take it to the dealership, its under waranty unless your an azzclown and wired it full of neon tubes running off the horn fuse. *


ahhahahhaha.....if you put neons on a specV you should die


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Neon BAD


----------



## apexdv (Mar 10, 2003)

*State of Virginia Rejection*

I'm still trying to locate the problem. I had to go to inspection as it ran out in July so, they graciously placed the large pink "REJECTION" sticker on my windshield. I have a few more days to locate the issue so, even though I am not satisfied with my dealer, that is where she will end up. Overall, the car has ran like a champ. Sure, there have been a few issues (thermostat, b-pillar decals, horn, and NOW the "Service Engine Light" (geez!) but overall it has been good. With all this in mind, however, I do not believe my next car (or any in the future) will be a Nissan. My little 2000 Ford Focus has ran perfectly (43k miles) since April, 2000 and now is driven more than the Nissan. Anyhow, I'll look at a the wiring as described above and see what I find. Then, its off to the (yuck!) dealer. (we have a hate relationship going on! hee hee)


----------



## apexdv (Mar 10, 2003)

P.S. - The "Keyless Horn" relay activates with the alarm or "Panic" (linked with the headlight flasher). Tested good and does it's clickey thing when activated.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

My horn works in the sense that it makes sound but it doesn't sound right. It goes from the normal pitch to a higher pitch and sounds retarded.


----------



## apexdv (Mar 10, 2003)

By the way: my 01 Sentra GXE is all stock: no add ons (I am not really into all that 5 mile high spoiler stuff...think it looks a bit odd). 40,500 miles. Still tracing wires to locate the horn issue (have not had much time to investigate due to work: dealer now wants $100 just to take a peek!)

I have taken a snapshot of the car with the big pink safety "REJECTION" sticker and sent it to Nissan customer relations. (a frind of mine is an automotive QE who used to work for Nissan...she gave me the e-mail address of someone there-She's with BMW, now).

<sigh>


----------



## apexdv (Mar 10, 2003)

Okay, update....

Found the corroded wire and replaced it. I now have a horn! Now, guess what: while giving it a hand buggy wash I notice crack in the spoiler! (This is a garage-kept vehicle) I go ahead and drive it on to the dealer to diagnose the "Service engine" light and find it is the Oxygen Sensor. On top of that, on the way over my brakes become extremely spongy.

They tell me I need a new master cylinder!

I just phoned the Toyaota dealership and am going to trade this money pit in on a new Solara soft-top.

Goodbye, Nissan...Forever!

Enough said.

Apexdv


----------



## tjm0852 (Jan 18, 2005)

My horn problem was a corrored wire to the horm itself. I don't have fog lights so I stole the power from the fogs from that unused fuse position and wired it to the horn. It Works Now! :cheers:


----------



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Horn Problem*



tjm0852 said:


> My horn problem was a corrored wire to the horm itself. I don't have fog lights so I stole the power from the fogs from that unused fuse position and wired it to the horn. It Works Now! :cheers:


I had the exact problem with the horn wire corroding. Under warranty but with a $50 deductable. Didnt have time to replace myself, with finals and work. Had to take it back a 2nd time because the tech just ran a wire outside the loom and at a couple points put a little electrical. I requested that he do it again, and this time with the wire in the loom.


----------

